# End of the world party!



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

And white elephant!

We do the barn up to look like a sceen from Mad Max, dress like post nuclear barbarians.....and have a heck of a time!

What would you sugest for music?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Music" for the end of the world? Diamanda Galas-"Litanies of satan"
you sure don't want speakers infront of you turned on and up loud if you press "Play" with this in your machine and don't know what's coming at you.
Chanting, screaming, outbursts, more of the same, and then some more, fairly unsettling and she doesn't even remind me of an ex-wife or ex girlfriend!


----------



## Adelaide (Nov 17, 2005)

'Its the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) ' REM


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Adelaide said:


> 'Its the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) ' REM


Done that one already......too 80ish


----------



## Adelaide (Nov 17, 2005)

Ha ha! That's one of those songs that even with the lyrics right in front of me, I could still not get down all the lyrics!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Show choir sang that when i was in high school. I don't know how they did it... They had to dance around on top of singing.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

It is coming.....www.moto667.com


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't know....maybe some Rob Zombie....hmmm he'll shoot that down.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Already have some Zombie lined up!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

So...the end of the world has come and gone.
I t was cold as hell and good time was had by all!
We served mexican food.....you might be thinking,"What is so end of the world about Mexican food?"
You stand in a small room with a bunch of bikers eating burritos...and you tell me!
White elephant....I drew real high and ended up with the Velvet Elvis.....chocolate liquor bottles! 
Anyhow.....on to the next party.....12th night!


----------



## Dice (Oct 26, 2005)

End of the world party music...I would have to throw in some Black Sabbath, I mean come on, N.I.B, Heaven and Hell, Children of the grave, and the list goes on.....


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

How did the party go Jack?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Hauntiholik said:


> How did the party go Jack?


It went well....I guess you missed my post on page 1, from last night.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually I did miss it. Must have been a blonde moment.


----------

